# Corned Beef Brisket.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Found one today [3-1/2# for 8 bucks]. I've never been able to get one tender before. It was suggested to cook it in a slow cooker crockpot and it would be fork tender. That, I've got to see. Course cabbage will go in pot also, along with the other veggies. Any first hand experience on this method?


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Never cooked one before myself but I just picked up both a flat cut and a point. I'm going to put black pepper & corriander rub on and smoke them for pastrami. I imagine if you did the low and slow to get to an internal temp of 190 and then foiled it in a cooler for an hour or two, it would probably come out pretty darned tender.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I cook the ones available at Food Lion. They come with the seed packet for flavor. Cook It like a chuck roast. Water to the top of the meat and slow roll at 325-350. Make sure the seeds are in there. When it begins to break apart cut it against the bias. I normally don't add cabbage to mine butyou could add it for the second half of cooking. I have seen the same recipe done with Cabbage added and baby back ribs substituted. Pretty damn good. Let us know how it goes. dont forget to put in the seeds.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

wife does the crock pot method and has always came out tender as can be....


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Cracked peppercorns and smoked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks, but don't do smoking. Bet that would be good if done right. A neighbor smoked one last summer and you needed a hatchet to cut it. Did it on an electric smoker tho and I doubt it ever got hot enough to cook it right, if at all.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Wrap it foill and slow cook in over at 200 degs 8-10 hrs, yes said 8-10 hours


----------

